# Sudden change of nail color



## Momo_Mia (Feb 10, 2017)

Hello everyone!
Has any of your V's happened to have this kind of change in color of the nails? I've seen it this morning, but now I remembered that he has had this paw (the right back paw) in his mouth quite a few times in past days...
Momo is 4,5 months old now...
Any suggestions on what this could be?
Thanks a lot


----------



## MikoMN (Nov 29, 2016)

Ours had one that did that. It wasn't to that extreme, but almost seemed like a "flaking" top layer. It just grew out over the next month or so and it was back to normal. It almost seemed like a broken nail like you or I would get. If it seems to be bothering him though, you might want to get a vet to look at it.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Might just be from a small injury. Push the hair back at the base of the toenail. Look for any signs of infection, or a darkening of the toenail at the base. Also check the pads, and in between the toes. 
This breed is known to be their own personal groomer, and not uncommon for them to to put their whole foot in their mouth. Small injuries draw their attention, and that can lead to chewing the area. Some amount of chewing on the feet, or toenails is fine. I think they all do that. 
Excessive chewing on the feet can also be a sign of allergies. But with it being just one toe, I wouldn't think it would be allergies. Excessive licking in one area can also lead to hot spots, or yeast if it's a foot involved.


----------



## Momo_Mia (Feb 10, 2017)

Thank you all! We visited the vet yesterday, because, in time I got home from work he chew one of my plants - dracena - known to be dangerous to dog stomach (did not know that before), so we had double reason to run to the vet!  It's all good, few leaves didn't do any damage to his stomach since he is 18 kilos now!
The nail...I was scared it was fungus...but turns out it isn't, the skin around the nail wasn't red or pink, so the vet also said it must be some kind of external injury. But since he IS chewing it, I should treat it with a mild antiseptic for a few days.


----------

